# Dijon Vinaigrette



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yesterday I picked up a green bean salad made with Dijon vinaigrette. The vinaigrette was delicious - and it seemed simple enough to make. I'm wondering if anyone has a Dijon vinaigrette recipe they'd like to share. Also, what Dijon mustards do you prefer? Having tried a couple, Grey Poupon is a favorite, however, there are so many brands and variations having some more options to try might be a Good Thing.

shel


----------



## mslynnie (Mar 23, 2008)

I love dijon vinaigrettes!!! chop a shallott, add a tsp. of dijon, juice of a lemon, a big squeeze of honey, salt, pepper to taste and any fresh herbs...... i like thyme, parsley and basil.... whisk in some good olive oil and viola!!!!! a great dressing!!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Quality wine vinegars are also a good substitute for the lemon. However, their acidity is usually less than lemons so you often need to reduce the oil somewhat for proper balance. Taste as you incorporate the oil so you stop at the right balance.

This is also no time to skimp on the pepper, Fresh Ground Only!

But you know that already.

Phil


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I use Maille Dijon mustard. (Frankly, I don't use it for anything else.)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Shel,

I bought half a case of generic "Private Selection" Dijon -- packed by someone for Kroeger. Cheap as chips and pretty good. Who knows? [Gallic shrug smilie]. Maille, Grey Poupon, you name it. They're all good on a Dodger Dog.

There are a million ways to skin the vinaigrette cat. As a very basic, use without thinking, make it behind your back sort of thing, I'd suggest the following:

1 tbs prepared Dijon mustard
1 clove garlic, smashed and minced twice
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar or lemon juice -- or 3 tbs sherry vinegar
pinch of basil (chiffonade), or tarragon (rough chop), or both (live!)
1-1/2 tbs honey
Grind of black pepper
1/2 cup best extra virgin olive oil
Add the first seven ingredients in the order given. Incorporate each as added. Whisk in the olive oil to form an emulsion. If you use a blender, stir the herbs in after the emulsion is formed.

*Cooking Lesson*: 
1) Note the approximate two to one ratio of oil to vinegar. This is standard vinaigrette stuff, although ratios can be adjusted somewhat to compensate for acidity and taste. 
2)Even though the mustard is prepared -- it's basically a suspension of powdered mustard in liquid. Another constant of all emulsions is the use of mustard or some other finely powdered item to hold the oil/acid marriage together. In fact, the emulsion won't form without it.

BDL


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I tried your dressing last night and it was excellent! Thanks! marinaded some strawberrys in balsamic and sugar and some glazed pecans and i was in business!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad you liked it, "Randall."

BDL


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks - that's pretty much one of the ways I make mine, although I shamefully must admit to never having tried sherry vinegar - and there's some good stuff here <sigh>

Bought some Trader Joe's Dijon the other day. It's not Grey Poopoo, but it's good nonetheless. Different intensity and depth, but I like it - especially at 1/2 the price of the Grey.

shel


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

The simpler the better!

-1 tsp roasted garlic paste (home made!)
-1 tsp dijon
-oil and red wine vinegar to your own preference
-dried oregano
-salt and freshly ground pepper


----------

